# Seeking livery Nth Somerset



## Toodles (23 February 2013)

I'm looking for full livery for my girl in Nth Somerset. Decent sized arena including jumps and access to reasonable hacking a must. Does anyone have any top tips/outfits to swerve? Thankies!!!


----------



## MochaDun (24 February 2013)

Might be worth reposting in the South West section if you haven't already as quite a few people are based this way.  Also if you use the search facility and try typing in places like Clevedon+livery etc that might throw up a few old posts.


----------



## china (24 February 2013)

North Somerset is a big area, anywhere specifically?


----------



## potto (24 February 2013)

Hello

I am looking for a long term sharer of stables and grazing. located very near an arena and excellent hacking with close access to excellent show/competing/bsj riding club venues/hunting and motorway access. I could also offer some sort of care arrangement.  It would depend what you were looking for please feel free to message me with more information of what you are looking for.  I am obviously looking for someone who could fit in well with me and mine too.


----------



## Toodles (24 February 2013)

MochaDun said:



			Might be worth reposting in the South West section if you haven't already as quite a few people are based this way.  Also if you use the search facility and try typing in places like Clevedon+livery etc that might throw up a few old posts.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, bit of a numpty here, but where is the South West section of HHO? It sounds ideal but I can't see any specific areas for different parts of the country in the forum list!


----------



## Toodles (24 February 2013)

china said:



			North Somerset is a big area, anywhere specifically?
		
Click to expand...

Needs to be commutable from Bristol (work centrally) but not really bothered which direction I go in, so I guess I could be looking at bits of Sth Gloucs too?


----------



## Toodles (24 February 2013)

lubylu said:



			Shame you're not looking in Wiltshire!! lol 

www.lucystrakerdressage.co.uk

Click to expand...

Looks gorgeous - but sadly waaaaaaaaaaaaay too far!


----------



## Toodles (24 February 2013)

potto said:



			Hello

I am looking for a long term sharer of stables and grazing. located very near an arena and excellent hacking with close access to excellent show/competing/bsj riding club venues/hunting and motorway access. I could also offer some sort of care arrangement.  It would depend what you were looking for please feel free to message me with more information of what you are looking for.  I am obviously looking for someone who could fit in well with me and mine too.

Click to expand...

Thanks Potto, but I need full livery b'cos of my job - I hope you find someone lovely


----------



## karen_c (24 February 2013)

If you haven't looked at them already, might be worth checking out Urchinwood Manor


----------



## Dexydoodle (24 February 2013)

None of these come with a personal recommendation (not a bad thing just never been at any of them) but there's topline livery near clevedon which is an easy box to the hand, think they've got a decent arena but would need to check (think their website is decent), Fairlight Stud - think livery is called New Farm (never liveried there but the yard owner is my horses physio and her and husband are lovely - according to website only take 6 liveries at a time though) which is very close to topline livery.  I used to livery down that way and have moved but those are the only ones off the top of my head.  

Think there's one over Dundry way which might be manageable - Terri Hill I think.  Will see if I can think of any others

ETA - also Hardingham livery, again don't know anything about it but seen a few fb posts advertising


----------



## smellsofhorse (25 February 2013)

There is 
Ashton Hill Farm
Race course Farm
Copper Beech.
Theres a few in Clapton in Gordano.
Topline livery.
Terri Hills in Dundry


Just a few to start!

I have contact numbers if you want them


----------



## monkeybum13 (25 February 2013)

South Bristol: http://www.jbequestrian.co.uk/ 

If you don't mind South Glos/east of Bristol http://apequestrian.com/


----------



## potto (25 February 2013)

Thank you toodles good luck with your search


----------



## Toodles (25 February 2013)

blucanoo1990 said:



			There is 
Ashton Hill Farm
Race course Farm
Copper Beech.
Theres a few in Clapton in Gordano.
Topline livery.
Terri Hills in Dundry


Just a few to start!

I have contact numbers if you want them
		
Click to expand...

Hi, I can find Terri Hills and Topline online but not the others. WOuld be fab if you could PM me numbers / websites Blucanoo. Often some really good places don't have webbies so any info much appreciated ))


----------



## Toodles (25 February 2013)

Dexydoodle said:



			None of these come with a personal recommendation (not a bad thing just never been at any of them) but there's topline livery near clevedon which is an easy box to the hand, think they've got a decent arena but would need to check (think their website is decent), Fairlight Stud - think livery is called New Farm (never liveried there but the yard owner is my horses physio and her and husband are lovely - according to website only take 6 liveries at a time though) which is very close to topline livery.  I used to livery down that way and have moved but those are the only ones off the top of my head.  

Think there's one over Dundry way which might be manageable - Terri Hill I think.  Will see if I can think of any others

ETA - also Hardingham livery, again don't know anything about it but seen a few fb posts advertising
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dexydoodle!! There seem to be quite a few liveries around 15 miles from Brizzle which is good cos I wouldnt really want to travel much further!


----------



## Toodles (25 February 2013)

monkeybum13 said:



			South Bristol: http://www.jbequestrian.co.uk/ 

If you don't mind South Glos/east of Bristol http://apequestrian.com/

Click to expand...

Monkeybum, these are great!!! I haven't heard of JB before, but hte location looks good. Do you know much about them? 

Alice & Alex Peternell's place seems almost too good to be true, they would surely have all the knowledge and experience you could wish for and it isn't as far away as I had thought! hmmmm


----------



## Toodles (25 February 2013)

karen_c said:



			If you haven't looked at them already, might be worth checking out Urchinwood Manor 

Click to expand...

Thanks so much for answering Karen, it looks a nice place and is close enough for me but I'd probably rather not be based at a riding school cos I don't reckon I'd get to use the facilities very much !


----------



## monkeybum13 (25 February 2013)

Toodles said:



			Monkeybum, these are great!!! I haven't heard of JB before, but hte location looks good. Do you know much about them? 

Alice & Alex Peternell's place seems almost too good to be true, they would surely have all the knowledge and experience you could wish for and it isn't as far away as I had thought! hmmmm
		
Click to expand...

Know a few people that have moved to JB, they seem happy there.

Its just Alice at Hinton, Alex is near Malmesbury (they're separated). Hacking is lovely around Hinton and you can purchase a permit to ride in Dyrham Park which is National Trust


----------



## Liath (27 February 2013)

Vale Hollow isn't far out of Bristol and gets an excellent name for horse care- three of my close friends livery there and love it- quiet lane hacking and access to farmland to hack on too, indoor and outdoor schools... website here: http://www.valehollowfarmlivery.com/about.php

I was going to move there but couldn't for personal/financial reasons sadly.

My yard is further out from Bristol, but we have liveries who do travel from the City- best hacking in NS in my opinion- direct access to Roberrow Forest and Blackdown AONB as well as quiet roads. School is OK, not the best surface but useable and offers full livery- probably about 20miles from central Bristol though- PM me if you want a contact number/more info!


----------



## tizer (18 March 2013)

Have a look on www.liverylist.co.uk they offer an excellent service that may help you find a yard local to you.


----------



## smellsofhorse (18 March 2013)

Toodles said:



			Hi, I can find Terri Hills and Topline online but not the others. WOuld be fab if you could PM me numbers / websites Blucanoo. Often some really good places don't have webbies so any info much appreciated ))
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry, didnt see this.

If you still want numbers message me.


----------



## Clevercloggs (19 March 2013)

As a happy livery can highly recommend Hill Livery, super close to Bristol city centre. Excellent facilities; 2 arenas, all year turn out, great hacking


----------



## njuggle (19 March 2013)

As a long serving livery owner at Hill livery, the best thing I can say is that my horse is happy and that makes me happy. His well being and welfare are always utmost, and I would not keep him anywhere where I did not think that this was being fulfilled!


----------

